# Albino Duck



## specialpatrolgroup (Jan 16, 2009)

Guess it was yellow then matured into an albino.


----------



## specialpatrolgroup (Jan 16, 2009)

FYI, I did not take this, it was stolen from antother forum.


----------



## bassonjigs (Sep 4, 2006)

Here is a picture of a blonde hen Mallard that I saw in a pond near the Lincoln Memorial in Washington, D. C.


----------



## ajayjack (Jun 23, 2009)

Those ducks are probably hybrids -- half domestic half wild. I did however see a white grackle once. Scary looking thing.


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

10 years ago my wife shot a drake mallard that was obviously crossed with a white domestic. It was a regular full colored drake but roughly half white & grey. It was in one of those tornado flocks of about 100 or so birds. Pretty unique, so I had it mounted for her...


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

If you shoot a farm duck hybrid does it count against your daily bag limit?


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

Yep...


----------



## shiawassee_kid (Oct 28, 2005)

NDTerminator said:


> Yep...


thats wierd, here in michigan if its got farmduck in it...its free game. same with any species that part domestic. you sure about that? ask a warden?


----------

